# Lino



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi all...so, just moved to a new villa....thing is the flooring in the kitchen is awful! I think its some sort of lino i think....looks like crap! we scrubbed it silly and its still got black marks all over....can you buy lino somewhere in Dubai? Just need to get something to cover the mess that's there!!! Really need some suggestions as the LL says he isn't going to change it :-( 

The other thing is the grouting is pretty dirty in certain areas....any quick fix way to clean it? Or is there a company I can call to clean the staircase and the grouting? :Cry:

Last of all I need a really cheap way to cover the back yard.. just sand and some bricks lying around....I have a little girl and she loves being out doors but I am a bit weary as the outside hasn't been well maintained :-( 

Any tips will be great!

Thanks all....G'night!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

We ended up using patio/concrete slab cleaner when we first moved in, you may want to try that.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the cleaning tip Mr. Rossi!

I actually got laminate flooring put in the kitchen and it only cost me AED 500 including installation from Dragon Mart! YAY! Looks lovely now.


----------

